# Autotrail Water Tanks



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We are interested in swapping our current van for an Autotrail Apache 670G but are dissapointed by the small size of water and waste tanks that Autotrail seem to fit. Does anybody know if these can be upgraded as an option. I have tried E-mailing Autotrail but they seem to be ignoring me !
:?


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trevorf

Hate to be cynical (don't really) but if they are ignoring you when you are after buying something, what hope for after sales.

Think I would steer well clear.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi trevor,

I'd tend to agree with Paulway but if you still want an answer it may pay to email the autotrail owners club for info, perhaps they might take the time to reply...

http://www.nenecourtmotorhomes.co.uk/Auto-trail/owners-club/owners-club.htm

pete.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Whilst Paulway and PeeJay have a point you are more likely to get a response from a dealer. The tank capacity is quite small in comparison to some of the earlier models of similar size, I wonder why? 

peedee


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for responses, a dealer I spoke to said it was all to do with weights and payloads but as the Apache 670G has almost twice the payload of our current Bessacarr how come the tanks are half the size ?!!!!!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It seems a liitle odd that they would try and control payload using tank size, after all its the owner who decides how much water is carried. If this is the case it could be the position of the tanks and their influence on indivual axle loading. Again on a Fiat chassis I find this difficult to believe when there is every opportunity to mount them centrally for even weight distribution.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

81 litre fresh and 49 litre waste does indeed seem stingy in a van with 810kg payload (haven't checked the basis for specification) and sleeping 4; I have 135l fresh in a panel van for 2.

I wouldn't let the stingy tank sizes weigh too much in a buying decision for a new motorhome if my heart were otherwise set on it. CAK tanks can always solve that one.

I have learned not to cut off my nose to spite my face with companies not answering email, so if I need the information, I phone, but ALWAYS rub it in and claim they are losing business as a result. I have much more respect for companies who do NOT offer an email address on an informative website. The sin is to have one and ignore it.

Dave


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

dont know wether this will help but when i was trying to e mail autotrail i was getting no response i called them and they told me to switch off the emoticons before sending as this was just sending all my mails to their spam folder and they do not open these. after trying this i had no problem with getting replies.

worth a try 

amanda


----------



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trevorf, 

I have an Apache 670G and asked Autotrail to fit a larger fresh tank which according to my dealer, they had fitted the largest tank possible but did not know the exact size. I have just measured the external dimentions which are 20"x23.5"x11" and according to my calculations equates to around 84 litres so it looks like the dealer misled me. We still manage to last up to five days with careful use though.
Unfortunately I have to give up driving and my wife only has automatic licence and so we will have to change van. So if anyone out there wants a 670G please contact me, it is a March 05 van with extras of 140 ltr fridge freezer , directional aerial and extra power point plus all the goodies of the SE pack.
Price of £29995 a saving of £9000.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sorry amanda but I can't find the "emoticons off" switch on my computer, is it out of date or am I just stupid ?

Had a reply from secretary of Autotrail owners club who says he thinks Autotrail do not offer larger tanks as an option. Looks like I will have to contact CAK tanks to see if they can do anything.

Trevor


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

TRev

do you do a lot of wild camping?

if so then you need a lot of water

if not then why are you bothered with amount of water to carry, in uk and all over france there is water freely available (stating the obvious)

a 79 year old man said to me that he carries about 25 litres of water on board the m/h , enough for a shower for 2 and enough for a cup of tea if needed, because whenever he reached his next destination there would always be water at hand

Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I see what you're saying Redone, but it takes an awful lot of hassle away if you don't have to fill up every 1 or 2 days, i've got a 72 ltr fresh and a pathetic 38ltr waste on my nuevo, i don't half miss the 120/80 ltr tanks on my previous van. British manufacturers need to wake up/take notice and supply large tanks as standard.

pj


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi PJ

I only say the above, because i was in the habit of filling the water tank (120ltr)
and only ever fill it up with half the amount, so i must be carrying half to much

works for me ....so far

when i wild camp in uk i fill it up tho

Paul


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello Everybody

The water tanks in the range of Autotrails are all much the same apart from the Cheyenne 840, Chieftain and the Arapaho which have the largest tanks. The correct web site address for the owners club is http://www.atoc.info/ the web site lists all the rallies, it has a link to Autotrail and also lists e-mail addresses of committee members if you need any info.

Hope this helps

Rain Dancer (Autotrail Owners Club)


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

Your best bet is to phone the factory and ask to speak to Colin Treacher - he is the production manager and will know exactly what can and cannot be fitted to their models.

Hint - don't accept a call back - it will never come

knauser


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If anyone would like a fresh water tank, I have one that you can have for free. It is only 10 months old,measures 400 x 270 x 840mm. Details on MHF auction site. I had to fit another tank with less depth as I could not remove the spare wheel!!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

*Autotrail Water tanks*

Thanks Peejay, my thoughts exactly. Many German machines have 130 -150 ltr fresh and waste tanks. I currently find my 105 ltrs just lasts 2 days on a CL site with both of us having a very quick shower each night. It would be a pain to pack up, dump waste and refill every day.
Also why do most British manufacturers have a far smaller waste tank than the fresh tank? Do they really think we drink the difference !

Trevor


----------

